# Beeping sound - keyboard/mouse stop working.



## hunthicks (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello. Occasionly over the past several weeks my computer will start beeping, roughly the same sound as when you hold down a key and get a charecter dump.
It usually happens when I move the keyboard, but not always. Most of the time the beeping stops within seconds, and usually the keyboard and mouse resume working. Sometimes, the beeping will not stop until the computer is rebooted. After these extended periods of beeping, when the computer is rebooted, it goes past the diagnostics, and then has a black screen with a flashing cursor, and needs to be rebooted.
I think there may be a problem with the ps/2 slots, as the keyboard connector wiggles much more then the mouses ps/2 connector.
Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are they bios pattern error beeps


----------



## hunthicks (Aug 7, 2006)

I have no idea what that is. It's a loud, repetative beep, that is coming from both the PC speaker and the attached speakers. Very similar to the beeping caused when a key is held down.
I'm know thinking it may be caused by an overheating CPU, but still, any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can match the beeps up here
www.bioscentral.com
regualar continuous beeps are usually associated with the cpu
sometimes it can be caused by the upper setting in the bios being set to low causing it to go off unessasarily and throttle back the cpu


----------

